# GlosCAT Brunswick Campus, Gloucester December2010



## Lady Grey (Jan 7, 2011)

I was in the vicinity of Gloucester a few weeks ago and decided to pay a visit to the old college in Brunswick Road, I had my camera with me as I intended to photograph various places in Gloucester – I'm glad that the college was my first destination. It looks as though work is finally beginning on the redevelopment of the site. As I was taking various photos, there were a few workmen scattered around the site, they didn't seem to mind me taking photographs.

The college was built in c1939 on the site of The Crypt School and a much earlier Roman villa, for the next 60 years it was the focal point of student life in Gloucester. I was lucky enough to be a student at Brunswick Campus myself, for a while in the early 1990's. Brunswick Campus had everything you could want from a college – an extensive library, really supportive tutors, a great refectory that served delicious food and Graduations hair and beauty salon. Graduations had some talented students, I visited on a number of occasions and received professional hair styles at very reasonable prices. The college closed in 2006, and relocated to Gloucester Docks. The following photos are of the main building which is Art Deco style. There is a hideous tower block connected to the main building, via a bridge. 

The following links are for an article about the latest news on the proposed development of the site, and for a campaign to save the Redwood tree which is enclosed within the grounds of the college.

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...nning-bid/article-2974652-detail/article.html

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...ood-tree-/article-1709610-detail/article.html

My apologies for the quality of the photos, it was a really miserable day. 

A walk around the main building, you can see how inappropriate the adjoining tower block is.















































If you look closely, you can see the top of the 60 year old redwood tree that the locals want to preserve - I hope they succeed.











I hope they manage to reinstate this signpost at some point






The bridge joins the original building to the tower block






On the ground floor of the tower block, was the library.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2011)

Some rather nice details there and interesting history. Nice find, Lady Grey. Love your new user name, btw.


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for that, I'm just sorry it was such a dull day. 
Lady Grey is certainly more appropriate!

Incidentally, the college has been covered before on this site by other people, there are some interesting interior photos and pictures of the tower block. I didn't want to offend my camera by photographing it - it's sensitive to appalling architecture!


----------



## david-320 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a shame these building's are left to fall apart. Instead off letting them rot they should re-use them. Bit off TLC, Could be used again. If I was rich I would probably buy one off these places, Restore it & live in it


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2011)

I mainly drink lady grey, no personal offence intended 

Nice site, good photos.


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 8, 2011)

krela said:


> I mainly drink lady grey, no personal offence intended



It's official - I'm named after a certain brand of tea!


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 10, 2011)

*Gloscat Media Centre*

On the same day that I visited Brunswick Campus, I photographed the Gloscat Media Centre, which is just down the road from the technical college. There is no denying that the media centre is an ugly modern building with few redeeming features, but I'm including the photos in this report because of personal memories. 

Back in 1994, I was a student at this college doing a desk top publishing course. Gloucester was undergoing a difficult period in it's history, because of the Fred and Rose West investigation. We were so near the area where it all happened. The course I was on was pretty absorbing thankfully.

The Media Centre was well equipped with photographic laboratories, old fashioned printing presses a fine library with great books on all aspects of art, and an art materials supply shop. I had been at the centre a few years previously and had used the printing presses. It is difficult to get a flavour of what the centre had to offer, from these photographs, but the skills I acquired from the courses I took there, have remained with me to this day.

A view of the media centre from the main road.


























The elegant building in the background is Gloucester Museum and main Library. 






An example of the students art.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well done your Ladyship..I too am fond of the bergamot flavoured tea too!


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 11, 2011)

Thankyou, and may I say "Tea Hee!


http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...le-rubble/article-2901184-detail/article.html


----------

